# How can I leave GUI based processes remotely running? NX?

## dufeu

I have a need to remotely start and administer processes which are GUI based. 

As I understand the NX documentation, I can either shut down my current nxclient and automatically close the nx session or I can leave my connection and then return later to the nx session where I left off.

What I want to do is leave my connection and allow the remote nx session processes to continue running.

For example:

Let's say I start an nx session {with kde} and I start ktorrent running. In this case, I'd like to set up a number of torrents to run, leave my connection with the remote host, then come back to it later to check on the status of the torrents.

As I noted above, the official documentation implies strongly that I can't do this.

Have I missed something? Is there a way to do this?

In the alternative for the above example, I could use something like 'screen' and start up an ncurses based bittorrent client.  But that's not the direction I want to go.

Any advice?

----------

## Ant P.

You could start a normal X server then use x11vnc. It can be Xvfb if you don't have a video card attached.

----------

## papahuhn

It's no problem to detach and reattach an nx session from the same or even different client.

----------

## Hu

If you want to use a headless X server, then there is no reason to use Xvfb with the x11vnc module.  Instead, run vncserver as provided by net-misc/tigervnc.

----------

## ppurka

You can use xpra if it is just one application, and not a whole desktop.

----------

